# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Μωρό  budgie με "ειδικές ανάγκες"

## panaisompatsos

Γειά σας.
Εχω δυό μωρά παπαγαλάκια τα οποία θά ναι δε θά ναι δυο εβδομάδων.
Στο ένα απο τα δύο έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το αριστερό του ποδαράκι .. δέν λυγίζει.
Το άλλο το παπαγαλάκι που είναι δυό μέρες μικρότερο του, άρχισε να κάθεται δειλά δειλά και στα δύο του ποδαράκια ένω το μεγαλύτερο δυστυχώς δέν μπορεί να το κάνει όσο και αν προσπαθεί και αυτο με έχει στεναχωρέσει πολύ.
Έχετε καμιά συμβουλή.
pc:ούτε μου πέρασε απο το μυαλό η ιδέα (ξέρετε ποιά) και ούτε θέλω να κάνω τέτοιο πράγμα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

παρακολουθησε αυτο το θεμα .μαλλον εχεις παρομοιο αν οχι ιδιο προβλημα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...2-Splayed-Legs

δες και εδω
http://s11.zetaboards.com/Conure_Crazy/topic/167766/1/

σε αυτο που δεν μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια ειναι απο πια ηλικια στους παπαγαλους και μετα πρεπει να βαλεις (αν χρειαζεται ! ) ναρθηκα .εδω βλεπω να το κανουνε μαλλον πριν βγει απο τη φωλια.για το καναρινι γνωστο μου προσωπο μου ειπε πρωτα να του χορηγηθει ασβεστιο και μετα 5-6 μερες που θα βγει απο τη φωλια να του μπει ναρθηκας μονο αν ακομα χρειαζεται και ετσι ωστε να επιτρεπεται η στηριξη του πουλιου.στις φωτο του ξενου συνδεσμου δεν νομιζω το πουλακι να μπορει μεχρι να βγει ο ναρθηκας να μετακινηθει.

καθε περιπτωση ομως δεν ειναι η ιδια και καλα ειναι να το δει το πουλακι γιατρος απο κοντα

----------


## panaisompatsos

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σου, πολύ κατατοπιστικές.
Εχω βγάλει φώτος και θα προσπαθήσω να τις ΄΄φορτώσω΄΄ για να πάρεις μια καλύτερη ιδέα.

----------


## panaisompatsos



----------


## jk21

εχεις καποιο συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου ηδη στην κατοχη σου;

----------


## jk21

επισης θα ηθελα να σου πω να εχεις αμεση εποπτεια αν το πουλι ταιζεται σωστα απο τους γονεις .ισως χρειαστει να ξεκινησεις ταισμα αν δεν το κανεις ηδη .συνηθως για λογους φυσικης επιλογης (απο ενστικτο) συμβαινει να εγκαταλειπουν καποια τετοια πουλακια και να πεθαινουν, οταν το πουλακι δειχνει αδυναμο να διεκδικησει τροφη .δυστυχως στο αλλο περιστατικο το πουλακι κατεληξε πριν προλαβουμε να δωσουμε ασβεστιο...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Αν έχεις προσέξει ο πρόλοβος του είναι γεμάτος, άρα δέν υφίστατε πρόβλημα διατροφής επι του παρώντος.
Οσο για ασβέστιο δέν έχω , θα ρωτήσω όμως ΄στο pet shop.
Εστω όμως και να είχα..πώς θα του το έδινα???

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν ετοιμα σκευασματα που διαλυονται στο νερο.θα του εδινες με συρριγγα λιγο λιγο.αν δεν βρεις να παρεις απο φαρμακειο ταμπλετες ασβεστιου αναβραζουσες ,να διαλυονται τελως παντων σε νερο ,για ανθρωπους των 250mg ή των 500  .αρκει να διαλυεται.και συρριγγα ινσουλινης του 1 ml  .θα σου πω με πμ μετα δοση

----------


## panaisompatsos

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παναγιώτη τι έγινε με το ποδαράκι;

----------


## nasososan

Φίλε μου, άλλο πράμα το s.l και άλλο το δεν λυγίζει' η άρθρωση του γόνατος δουλεύει κανονικά;; Αν δεν δουλεύει αυτη,δεν είναι θέμα νάρθηκα....

Ώς παράθεση, όσο σκληρό και αν ακουστεί άφησε τη φύση να κάνει τη δουλειά της,άν αποφασίσουν οι γονείς να σταματήσουν να το ταϊζουν,τότε πρότασή μου είναι να αφήσεις τα πράματα ώς έχουν. Η φυσική επιλογή έτσι δουλεύει.....

----------


## panaisompatsos

Παιδια το πρόβλημα δέν φτιάχνεται.Δοκίμασα να του βάλω νάρθηκα, (αν και άπειρος στο θέμα) αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.Ενώ το αδελφάκι του που είναι και δυό μέρες μικρότερο στέκεται κανονικά στα πόδαράκια του και μια δυό φορές έκανε και κοπάνα απο τη φωλιά,το παπαγαλάκι με το πρόβλημα στο πόδι έμεινε καθηλωμένω.Επίσης παρατήρησα οτι η φτερούγα του που είναι στην μεριά με το προβηματικό πόδι είναι πιό μικρή απο την άλλη.
Φίλε θανάση και εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου, η φύση ξέρει καλύτερα τι να κάνει αλλά απο ότι βλέπω ΄ταίζονται και τα δύο κανονικά.
Εχω βάλει και φώτος να τα δείτε. 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=110

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρων σας.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παναγιώτη κάνα νέο για το ποδαράκι του πως πάει;

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλησπέρα,Οχι δεν υπάρχει κάτι νέο, απλά το μικρό έχει αρχίσει να συνηθίζει και να ζεί με το πρόβλημα του.Αρχισε και να τρώει μόνο του και να πετάει και όλα, απλά δέν ειναι σαν όλα τα άλλα τα παπαγαλάκια.Δε πειράζει, εμένα δε με χαλάει το μικρό.Σημερα το έβαλα σε αλλο κλουβι απο τους γονείς του μαζί με το αδελφάκι του γιατι η μητερα έχει γεννήσει πάλι και πηγαίνανε και τα δύο στη φωλιά της.Θα δώ πώς θα πάνε και αυριο μπορεί να τα βάλω πίσω με τους γονείς τους για λίγη ώρα να τους κάνουνε επίσκεψη  χα χα χα.
Τα λέμε παιδια και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

----------


## douke-soula

αν θες βαλε μας και καμια φωτογραφια να δουμε ποσο μεγαλωσαν τα μικρα

----------


## panaisompatsos

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=110

εννοείται πως θα βγάλω και άλλες.

----------


## jk21

off topic: παναγιωτη η φωτο με τον πλατανο που εχει βγει; κατι μου θυμιζει...

----------


## vagelis76

> off topic: παναγιωτη η φωτο με τον πλατανο που εχει βγει; κατι μου θυμιζει...


Στο παιχνίδι της φωτογραφίας αν θυμάμαι καλά....

----------


## douke-soula

> Στο παιχνίδι της φωτογραφίας αν θυμάμαι καλά....


μαλλον την περιοχη που ειναι ο πλατανος ρωταει ο Δημητρης

----------


## jk21

η σουλα εχει δικιο ...για πηλιο μου φερνει

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ναί, βρίσκεται στην πλατεία της Αγίας Παρασκευής, στη μαγευτική Τσαγκαράδα του Πηλίου και λένε πως είναι 1000 ετών.
Εχει δεί και έχει ακούσει πράγματα.... χα χα

----------


## onquester

Σίγουρα Τσαγκαράδα;
Ή μήπως στη Μακρυνίτσα;

----------


## vagelis76

> Σίγουρα Τσαγκαράδα;
> Ή μήπως στη Μακρυνίτσα;


τώρα που το ξαναείδα κι εγώ,μου θυμίζει το πλάτανο στη Μακρυνίτσα,όταν είχα πάει 5ήμερη...(χρόοονια πριν)

----------


## panaisompatsos

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14021

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14019

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14028

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14031


μεγαλώσαμε...

----------


## vagelis76

*Παναγιώτη μου επιτρέπεις ε????*

 


*Το ποδαράκι του φαίνεται να πηγαίνει τελείως σε άλλη κατεύθυνση.
Είναι πανέμορφο!!!!!!Μπράβο για την αγάπη και φροντίδα σου!!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ μπραβο σου που το φροντιζεις και το αγαπας!!! 

παιδια ειναι η πλατεια της τσαγκαραδας με τον πιο γηραιο (αν δεν κανω λαθος ) πλατανο που ειναι και πολυ γερος μαλιστα!  εχω πιει κατι καφεδιες μετα απο μπανιο στο μυλοποταμο...!!!!!  η ρενατε (μερες εχουμε να την ακουσουμε ..) θα εχει παει σιγουρα.το χωριο που μενει στο πηλιο ειναι διπλα . ο αντιστοιχος της μακρυνιτσας εχει την χαρακτηριστικη ...ας το πω τρυπα να μην παρεξηγηθω..(αν και αλλιως την λεμε εμεις εκει πανω) στην βαση του.μαλιστα αν μπεις μεσα και κοιταξει στο θολο  βλεπεις κουφιο τον κορμο μεχρι ενα σημειο σχετικα ψηλα

----------


## onquester

> μεγαλώσαμε...


Μεγαλώσατε κι ομορφύνατε.
Με το ποδαράκι έτσι, πώς τα βγάζει πέρα το πουλάκι στις κινήσεις του;
Είναι ολόιδιο στα χρώματα με την μπατζίνα μου την "πηνελόπη" και το συμπόνεσα πολύ έτσι που το είδα...

----------


## ananda

παιδιά νομίζω ότι και το Junior μέλος της παπαγαλοφαμίλιας μου έχει ένα θέμα με το ποδαράκι του...παρόμοιο με του Παναγιώτη
μόλις πάω σπίτι ( τώρα κάνω κοπάνα από τη δουλειά!!!) θα βάλω φώτο

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ελπίζω να μήν είναι τπτ το σοβαρό Αγγελική.

----------


## ananda

τελικά όχι δεν ήταν τίποτα Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ
ξέχασα να βάλω και φώτο αλλά είχα τη στεναχώρια με το Σασάκι μου (κονούρα) που αρρώστησε το πουλάκι μου και τρελάθηκα από την αγωνία !

----------


## mpapad

Μπράβο Παναγιώτη!!! πολύ χαίρομαι που δεν το έβαλες κάτω και που δεν σε ενόχλησε το "ιδιαίτερο" του πουλιού!!! Προφανώς είναι τέτοιο που ναι μεν το δυσκολεύει αλλά...  δεν ήταν και τραγικό (εννοώ να καταλήξει το μικρό). Χαίρομαι που μεγαλώνει με αγάπη και φροντίδα και σίγουρα θα γίνει ένα "σπάνιο" παπαγαλάκι!!!
Παιδιά, ΟΛΕΣ οι ειδικές ανάγκες (σε ανθρώπους και ζώα) δεν είναι απαραίτητα μοιραίες...  Χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι επίμονοι, υπομονετικοί και συναισθηματικοί, που δίνουν ευκαιρίες να ζήσουν έστω και λίγο "παράταιρα" από το συνηθισμένο όλοι όσοι "διαφέρουν" ΕΥΓΕ!!!

----------

